# Let's build a Catfishing boat



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

If you were going to put together a true Ohio Cat boat what would you want ?
We could come up with a million combinations but let's just stick to a big River style boat for 3 guys,a good sized bait tank & gear.
What can't you live without & what's just for being comfy?


----------



## uglykat23 (Jun 13, 2004)

gotta have a radio thats number 1 on anyones list


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

some quality rodholders and a sturdy rack to hold them.
A decent fishfinder, one that can show you the structures you need to be fishing
a spare battery and anchor/rope
The Bimini top certainly came in handy one day about 6 weeks ago in the driving freezing rain!!

Most important, a good dependable motor

Salmonid


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

1 more thing, if your building, get a all welded floor, if you have to go with a carpeted floor, better get a big floor mat to collect all the blood, slime and scales and mud, thats real blessing in my boat.

Salmonid


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

Post up some pics of your rigs guys


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

let's just buy one
here's one that is pretty much what i'd have if i was gonna be doing a lot of serious catting on the rver or big lakes.it's got just about everything i'd want in a good fishable boat.
http://www.txcatfishguide.com/xpress.html


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

I just got a 1957 Glasspar that I'm going to restore/modify for catfishing.
I'll post pictures this spring as I get the work done.


----------



## tim30409 (Apr 9, 2007)

You Can't Beat A Pontoon as A Cat Boat


----------

